# Keyboard and mouse stopped working

## ]Trix[

I have a very strange problem for which I don't know where to search solution, neither do I know what can be the cause of this problem.

Today I have rebooted computer into Windows (dual boot) and when rebooting back into Linux keyboard and mouse stopped working, they are both USB...

The keyboard and mouse work perfectly in Windows or from Live CD.  Thinking it was X problem I disabled xdm on boot using chrooted env from Live CD, rebooted 

and found out that keyboard doesn't work in console also. It works perfectly in grub...

I upgraded the whole system, switched into new kernel, rebooted and still nothing.

Any help would be appriciated...

----------

## ]Trix[

UPDATE on the whole situation:

After plugging in the PS2 mouse and keyboard while living USB mouse and keyboard still plugged I managed to normally log into Linux. BUT.

Now the USB mouse and keyboard also works in X windows but not in console.

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that hald is actually working ?

----------

## ]Trix[

It says it is...

This thing is getting stranger and stranger:

After next reboot with PS2 keyboard and mouse USB keyboard and mouse weren't working anymore as it was before... So I replugged USBs and then they started to work...

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe your motherboard is dying.

----------

## ]Trix[

It isn't hardware thing.... No problem with keyboard or mouse in Windows or LiveCD... Or any other problems with it. It is half year old computer and works perfectly in every way. 

I think it has something to do with hal or some other software thing.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok then, chroot your box with a LiveCD and post this :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

----------

## ]Trix[

Thank you, but after rebuilding sys-apps/hal the problem seems to be solved...

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

Make sure that you run this :

```

# emerge --sync

# emerge -auDNv world

# dispatch-conf

# revdep-rebuild -i

```

----------

